# Ijust2 kit hack.



## Nightwalker (14/1/16)

Now I love my Rx200 and mods, but there's something about the Ijust2 kit that is just perfect. OK, almost perfect. The stock coils suck. Totally terrible. They work OK with 50/50 clear juice but put something thicker, even 60/40 and bang, the coil is as useless as our president.
But don't worry. Here's the good news.
*The aspire triton rta coil fits the Ijust2 tank.*
Yip you got it. And it's as easy to coil and wick as it is bribing a traffic cop. You can use the "recomended" coil guide. But you can do almost any resistance you want. I got 26g at 0.5 going. And did I mention, its easy to coil and wick?
So. As I see most vendors have sold out. (I was gonna buy three more Ijust2 kits and the Triton RTA coil) this is a great setup.
Firstly, I used the mod to vape my dual Clapton Crius v3 velocity deck and it worked. I used my fishbone plus on the mod, it works. 
So before you rush off and buy the ijust2 kit, let me get my three. Then go ahead.
Three tanks for my daily rotaion mixes and my big girl rx200 which I'm gonna put the new Griffin RDA on.

Happy vaping all

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 3


----------



## moonunit (14/1/16)

Loved my iJust2 kit, battery was fantastic with the goblin mini on, but unfortunately the battery eventually died after around a month, but I might have just gotten a dud.

Still might get another kit sometime 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (14/1/16)

moonunit said:


> Loved my iJust2 kit, battery was fantastic with the goblin mini on, but unfortunately the battery eventually died after around a month, but I might have just gotten a dud
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome together, perfect fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (14/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Now I love my Rx200 and mods, but there's something about the Ijust2 kit that is just perfect. OK, almost perfect. The stock coils suck. Totally terrible. They work OK with 50/50 clear juice but put something thicker, even 60/40 and bang, the coil is as useless as our president.
> But don't worry. Here's the good news.
> *The aspire triton rta coil fits the Ijust2 tank.*
> Yip you got it. And it's as easy to coil and wick as it is bribing a traffic cop. You can use the "recomended" coil guide. But you can do almost any resistance you want. I got 26g at 0.5 going. And did I mention, its easy to coil and wick?
> ...



Thanks for the headsup - when you talk about the new griffin rda, do you mean the Avocado from Geekvape - or just the griffin RTA... if you are trying the Avocado, would love to know how the wicking/vaping works on it!


----------



## moonunit (14/1/16)

@KimVapeDashian, planning on ordering an Avocado, looks like an awesome dripper tank. Currently have the Haze Dripper tank which is similar in design, but the Avocado is better suited to dual coils. Flavour is insane off the Haze better than any RDA I have tried, so hopefully the Avocado will be better.

@op apologies for the OT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (14/1/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Thanks for the headsup - when you talk about the new griffin rda, do you mean the Avocado from Geekvape - or just the griffin RTA... if you are trying the Avocado, would love to know how the wicking/vaping works on it!


I'm after the Griffin RTA. Sorry. 
I love my fishbone plus, not looking at other drippers yet


----------



## Nightwalker (15/1/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Thanks for the headsup - when you talk about the new griffin rda, do you mean the Avocado from Geekvape - or just the griffin RTA... if you are trying the Avocado, would love to know how the wicking/vaping works on it!


Blind. I checked, the Avocado is a tank. Lol.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (15/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Blind. I checked, the Avocado is a tank. Lol.


Its like a bottom fed dripper vibe  looks interesting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/1/16)

Update. 
Another fun hack for the ijust2 tank is the Triton Clapton coils fit and work like a demon outa hell


----------



## Nite (15/1/16)

Seems like VapeClub might have stock of the iJust 2 Kit still, can however only add one to the cart, but that is closer to three devices than zero I guess

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/1/16)

Nite said:


> Seems like VapeClub might have stock of the iJust 2 Kit still, can however only add one to the cart, but that is closer to three devices than zero I guess


I got one new one so far.


----------



## mikrouwel (15/1/16)

Is the Triton RTA available in this country? 

EDIT: Never mind, I found it  (Classic case of posting before looking properly )

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Larry (25/1/16)

Sup @shaun patrick I picked up the triton rta kit and coiled and wicked it up but my shit's dry hitting like a mother.

I also noticed that the triton rta's wick holes are situated higher than the ijsut coil's holes. could you post some pics of the way you wicked it as there's nice almost no space between coil and chimney of this tank?


----------



## Nightwalker (25/1/16)

Larry said:


> Sup @shaun patrick I picked up the triton rta kit and coiled and wicked it up but my shit's dry hitting like a mother.
> 
> I also noticed that the triton rta's wick holes are situated higher than the ijsut coil's holes. could you post some pics of the way you wicked it as there's nice almost no space between coil and chimney of this tank?


You may not like my answer but, it takes a few tries. But the best is vertical coils.
This should help.
https://sway.com/-y4yx9lYokknXsBe

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Larry (25/1/16)

aaah was thinking vertical would be the way to go with this. Shot for the reply. will give it a go when I get a chance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WernerK (25/1/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Now I love my Rx200 and mods, but there's something about the Ijust2 kit that is just perfect. OK, almost perfect. The stock coils suck. Totally terrible. They work OK with 50/50 clear juice but put something thicker, even 60/40 and bang, the coil is as useless as our president.
> But don't worry. Here's the good news.
> *The aspire triton rta coil fits the Ijust2 tank.*
> Yip you got it. And it's as easy to coil and wick as it is bribing a traffic cop. You can use the "recomended" coil guide. But you can do almost any resistance you want. I got 26g at 0.5 going. And did I mention, its easy to coil and wick?
> ...


Thanks, i gave up on the Ijust2 Tank due t those bad coils. i luckily have a triton as well so i shall gve it a go

Reactions: Like 2


----------

